
Ask HN: Why Google/AWS/Azure's bandwidth is 10x more expensive than competition? - soygul
Cloud provider bandwidth pricing:<p><pre><code>  Google Cloud [1]: $0.105&#x2F;GB (max) - $0.06&#x2F;GB (min)
  AWS [2]: $0.09&#x2F;GB (max) - $0.05&#x2F;GB (min)
  Azure [3]: $0.087&#x2F;GB (max) - $0.05&#x2F;GB (min)

  Linode [4]: $0.02&#x2F;GB
  DigitalOcean [5]: $0.01&#x2F;GiB
  Cloudflare [6]: Freemium (but they can suspend you without warning)
</code></pre>
In comparison, I pay ~60$&#x2F;Month for 1Gbit&#x2F;s up&#x2F;down internet at home, which means ~$0.0002&#x2F;GB, which is 300x cheaper than Google Cloud&#x27;s bandwidth.<p>How is this possible? Is it purely because of the top trio&#x27;s market dominance? Or competitors are just taking the loss to get attract customers?<p><pre><code>  [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;network-tiers&#x2F;pricing
  [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;ec2&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;on-demand&#x2F;
  [3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;azure.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;details&#x2F;bandwidth&#x2F;
  [4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linode.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;questions&#x2F;11427&#x2F;bandwidth-charging
  [5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;billing&#x2F;bandwidth&#x2F;
  [6] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webmasters.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;88659&#x2F;how-can-cloudflare-offer-a-free-cdn-with-unlimited-bandwidth</code></pre>
======
soygul
There has been some fruitful discussion at r/devops:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/eo43oz/why_googleaw...](https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/eo43oz/why_googleawsazures_bandwidth_is_10x_more/)

